# BGK dead, Blue Gourami alive? - Input appreciated.



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

Yesterday upon purchasing a Black Ghost Knife (Mr. Wiggles) and a Blue Gourami (Twitch), I took them home, floated themf for about fifteen minutes, and accumulated them adding one glass of tankwater into their bags every two minutes until they were full. I then (I know, I know, but it was either my hands or this) tipped the bag to the side and let them swim out into the tank, releasing Twitch first, then five minutes later releasing Mr. Wiggles. 
After about thirty minutes, Twitch was NOT doing well. He was stopping and sinking to the bottom, then resting until either I walked up or Mr. Wiggles swam by, to which he would swim to the top then float back down, clamping his fins. I didn't expect him to make it through the night. Within an hour of placing them in the tank I turned out the light and laid in my bed. I kept a flashlight handy and shone it in every once in a while keeping an eye on them. Mr. Wiggles was very active, even with the light on and Twitch was still bottom sitting. I fell asleep for about an hour.
Upon waking up, I shone my flashlight in the tank, only to find Twitch swimming - now perfectly - and Mr. Wiggles in an open corner: still - dead. 
I am appalled. I checked my parameters with an API Liquid Master Test Kit and everything is PERFECT. My tank is also so clear you could swear there is no water in it other than the bubbles from the UG. I don't think the LPS I purchased these fish from had very good water quality because as they were floating and even after being released in the tank, Twitch kept going up to the top to breathe air. On the reciept it says 'NO LIVESTOCK RETURNS' but I will be making an aggrivated phonecall to the manager. Although, I'm going to tell them Mr. Wiggles passed on the ride home, and never made it into the tank, though, because he was dead within an hour and a half of being home and I payed $9.99 +tax on this fish. I'm very upset.

Do you all think I have a right to be? Did I do something wrong? I have been in the hobby for over six years now and I have been reserching these fish for months and the tank cycled for two full months with only an Apple (Mystery) Snail.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

There are a few possibilities, and it may be one or a combination.

Something in the tank affected the fish. And/or, there was something wrong with the BGK [how did it act in the store tank?].

We will need a lot more information. Tank size, how long running, other fish [assume none from your post but please confirm], pH and hardness, light, decor. BGK are delicate fish with special needs.

Byron.


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

Byron said:


> There are a few possibilities, and it may be one or a combination.
> 
> Something in the tank affected the fish. And/or, there was something wrong with the BGK [how did it act in the store tank?].
> 
> ...


In the store tank I didn't see it. They have small tanks and it seemed to be the only one. He coaxed it out of the PVC pipe and netted it. 

My tank is a 33 gallon hexfront (flatback). This is only a temporary tank, so please, don't start on how small it is. He was to be moved to a 55 at ten inches in length. The only other tankmate is the Gourami. My pH is 6.5 - 7.5, I don't know how many watts the light is, it's been on that tank for about ten years. I have two large-ish lava rocks (one of them smaller, and cave-like which Mr. Wiggles took to very openly), faux plants around the UG filter's tubes and pea gravel. 

I have images and videos I took last night, I'll upload and post them.


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

As Byron has said this could have been a multitude of problems. If I had to make a wild guess, the fish was probably sick allready and the transition and stress caused from it killed it. NOW, as far as your methods for getting him in the tank, STOP DOING THAT!!!!!!!!! Your hand would have been better. If you have $10 for a fish then you have $2 for a net......... I am sorry for being rude but you must understand, many parasites are free swimming and if you have now introduced them into youre display tank you risk a tank crash and all livestock dieing. I know this becaue it has happend to me about 4 years ago using the same method you are currently employing. I hope you have more luck in the future and I am sorry to hear about your new pet not making the transition. Happy fish keeping!
Regards
Tonic


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll be sure to do that, Tonic. 

The pictures are almost done uploading.


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

Videos: 
(Don't worry, none longer than one minute!)





 << For sure processed





 << Might not be processed





 << Might not be processed





 << Might not be processed





 << Best of the BGK


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow thats alot of pics and vids.. Sorrry to here bout ur fish..


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

How do you do bulk uploads of photos on here?


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Im not sure i use the attachment icon when writing a post...


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't want to copy and paste the links 38 times....


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Im not sure post a threadin the how to use the forum some1 will be able to help you..


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry about the photo quality, all were taken with my phone. Makes my tank look cloudy. ):


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The photos and esp videos told me a lot, thanks for those.

This is not an aquarium for a BGK, due to the brightness. These sensitive fish are nocturnal, never venturing out during daylight. They must have a dimly-lit tank with many hiding places. The behaviour of the fish in the videos illustrates its severe stress at being so "open." The light substrate gravel is a major factor in this, as well as the tank light, too few real hiding spots [sufficiently sized to accommodate the entire fish and then some], and floating plants for cover. I'm not saying this alone was the cause of the fish's demise, but it certainly would not have helped the fish adjust, so any other issues would only be even worse due to the stress from the environment.

BGK need soft, acidic water; a pH of 6.5 would be fine. You give your pH as 6.5 to 7.5, does it really vary this much? This would be another factor, as this can be highly stressful depending upon the time period. We can go into this more later.

BGK produce an electrical field around their body. I mention this because it limits suitable tankmates. Plus they are predatory, any small fish and shrimp will be eaten quickly. And they attain 20-24 inches, so a large tank is needed fairly early on since fish grow fairly rapidly according to the water conditions which are largely determined by space, and internal development can be severely affected in too small an environment.

The BGK may have been under heavy stress in the store, I think we can take that as a fact, and stress weakens the immune system. All of this probably contributed.


----------



## Thyra (Oct 23, 2010)

*Transfer*

I may have mentioned this before, but it really is working well for me. I have a little metal kitchen sieve. its 2 1/2 inches in diameter and only an inch deep. It works so neat for getting fish out of the bag. Just get it positioned near the fish and you can kind of move the bag a bit so it covers the sieve after you get the fish in it and pull it out of the bag. I find mostly the fish lie still for a few seconds after they are out of water and I put my hand over the top of it if I have to move it to a new tank. Then I just lower it in and the fish swims out. There is nothing to get tangled in or hurt on.


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

I went back to the store and they had one BGK left. He was NOT looking great and they said he barely moves all day. They told me I could get the same amount of money in fish I bought the BGK for and I decided to get a Royal Knife (labeled as Clown, but deff not a Clown) in need of ID on that but regardless. I also ended up with two Gourami. A Pearl and a Golden. I know that's bad. She had them bagged before I said no. They are all in the tank and Twitch, Rob My Kids (rob for short) and Goldie Locks aka the three blind mice because of their whiskers fought for about a half an hour. No fin nipping jus charging and occasional nips. They've been together for about 3 hours now and other than Twitch chasing Rob and GL once in a blue moon they're ok. I just turned out the light. 
Now, I added a piece of PVC the a bit longer than length of my RCK, and it refuses to use it. It likes the faux plants and the lava rock on the left for some odd reason. Now, my ID problem with the RCK is it has slanted stripes not spots and stripes and not spots. I'll post a picture tomorrow. I just can't find a photo that looks like it. It's silver with dark grey markings but they're slanted lines like these: <\\\\\\\D the D being it's head the < it's tail. Input would be appreciated. I have no tanks to split these fish and they're ok right now so I'm not worried. Again this is a growout tank. Is this tank more appropriate for the RCK? (sorry it's yet to be named)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

Ill post a photo in a moment


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Doesnt look like a Clown Knife Fish to me....
How big is your tank??


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

My tank is 33 gallons as stated before. 36 inches long.
Again, THIS IS A GROWOUT TANK!

I still have no idea what this fish is. "Jello's" stripes dimmed a bit, but he's definately not a Clown or Royal. I can't find anything that looks like him. Maybe he's a mutt?

Also, the Gourami have established a 'pecking order' if you will, and are no longer fighting. Goldie Locks has a small fin tear, but that's it. Seems that Twitch is the only male, and also the dominant one. Will I be seeing baby blind mice in the future? I hope not.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks a teenie bit like this.......
African Knife Fish, AFrican Knifefish, Xenomystus nigri, Family: Notopteridae


----------



## Goldfish (Oct 19, 2010)

Jello is silver, not brown. I know what ABK's look like, and he's definately not one of them. I think he may be either a mutt or a product of too much breeding. 

HE WAS IN THE PVC FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAY!! WOOHOO!! 
I thought he had died at first, because he wasn't in his favorite spot behind the in/out take tube for the filter and I had a slight panic attack then thought "Hmm...." and looked in the PVC and sure enough, there he was staring back at me!

He's so cute.


----------

